# New Tool?



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Paul


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Lol japs come up with the weirdest stuff. I wouldn't trust it. My luck i seal it down let it fill go to push down go through it get covered in poop and make a mess on the floor. No ty. Ill stick with my trusty toilet auger. Tried and true.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Wont let me copy and paste link i want to forward it to my plumbing friends here in nh


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Click the "youtube" link and copy the address.

Paul


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

We have something very similar and better here in the USA. It's called a plunger.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

What a waste of time.

David


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

It is less messy than a plunger. But if it isn't sealed all the way around the rim, watch out.

However, I prefer the plunger or closet auger.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm old fashion, plunger/auger :thumbup: whatever you call that thing :thumbdown:
Another chinese crap


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Isn't it possible that it might just push air back up into the tank?


----------



## plumber luke (Oct 21, 2013)

You would have to bring a cleaner with you and clean thr toilet to get it to stick properly . I dont think it produced enough power . Pretty funny but .


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I think that "sticker " has a real application for jetting.


----------

